# WTD: Moulton AM or APB bike



## Cheletra (15 Jul 2009)

Anyone out there got a Moulton AM or APB they are thinking of selling? If so I'm looking for one and prepared to pay a good price. Ideally looking for one with drop handlebars which I can take touring. Thanks...


----------

